# i5-3570k max voltage?



## puma99dk| (May 4, 2013)

what is the max voltage for an i5-3570k that u will give when it runs 24-7?

i don't wanna fry the chip, it does 4ghz at 1.140V as my old i5-2500k did with my H100 with 2xNoctua NF-F12 PWM.

i wanna know bcs i am planning about playing around with overclocking today, but it would be nice to know the max voltage for 24-7 use.


----------



## Jack1n (May 4, 2013)

Stay below 1.4v and your fine.


----------



## Ed_1 (May 5, 2013)

Yes, while it could probably take decent amounts 1.4x+ I would stay closer to 1.3x .

One guy from Asus says for 24/7 air/water stay around 1.35 as max.
Once your OC starts hitting voltage wall it just pays to drop down to lower clock and save the heat and added voltage needed . the small amount of performance hit you never notice .


----------



## FireKillerGR (May 5, 2013)

Intel's max safe is around 1.4v
But I always keep my processors under 1.3v for 24/7


----------



## EarthDog (May 5, 2013)

1.4v 24/7 and keep it at 90C or less with stess testing and all will be well.


----------



## Hood (May 5, 2013)

I have my 3570k at 4.5 GHz, pos. offset .030, max vcore is 1.226 (in CPU-Z) running IBT (82c max temp).  I  started at 4.3 GHz, 1.250 manual vcore, got to 4.5 by increasing LLC & other CPU power settings, stable at 1.250 but hot, so played with offset voltage until I arrived at .030 + offset.  Normal applications, even demanding ones, never cause temps over 60c at 100% CPU use.  Prime95 runs at ~70c 24/7.  I have had it as high as 4.7 GHZ, just for laughs, but temps were way too high for my H100 to handle.  4.5 is the sweet spot, after that too much heat for very little gain.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 5, 2013)

atm i am doing 4,6ghz at 1.225~1.232V stabile so far, so i guess i will keep it at that for now ^^;

i tried 1.35V at 5ghz but that was a no boot and i couldn't waste my whole day trying to find it, so i stopped at 4,6ghz.


----------



## Hood (May 5, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> atm i am doing 4,6ghz at 1.225~1.232V stabile so far, so i guess i will keep it at that for now ^^;
> 
> i tried 1.35V at 5ghz but that was a no boot and i couldn't waste my whole day trying to find it, so i stopped at 4,6ghz.



Nice, I love free performance!  SiSoft SANDRA rated my humble system as faster than 95% of all PCs, pretty decent considering how much it would cost to get in the 99% bracket ($5000-$10,000)


----------



## puma99dk| (May 5, 2013)

yap it's not bad at that volt, and i use manual mode not offset, bcs i haven't had much luck with offset mode...


----------



## Hood (May 5, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> yap it's not bad at that volt, and i use manual mode not offset, bcs i haven't had much luck with offset mode...



I got a ton of good OC advice from this guide, including how to calculate offset; http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## puma99dk| (May 5, 2013)

Hood said:


> I got a ton of good OC advice from this guide, including how to calculate offset; http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards



i think i will take a look on it, and i need to see if i can get my head up to understand Offset mode even it should be easy, i am old school doing only Manual


----------



## jaggerwild (May 8, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> atm i am doing 4,6ghz at 1.225~1.232V stabile so far, so i guess i will keep it at that for now ^^;
> 
> i tried 1.35V at 5ghz but that was a no boot and i couldn't waste my whole day trying to find it, so i stopped at 4,6ghz.





 probably need over 1.4v(depending on the CPU everyone is different) for 5ghz, if your under water you should have no worries. I would not try that on a stock cooler, always watch yer temps......


----------



## puma99dk| (May 8, 2013)

jaggerwild said:


> probably need over 1.4v(depending on the CPU everyone is different) for 5ghz, if your under water you should have no worries. I would not try that on a stock cooler, always watch yer temps......



check my Specs i got a H100 with 2xNoctua NF-F12 PWM fans on ^^


----------



## radrok (May 8, 2013)

I say you'll reach temperature issues way before you reach a CPU degrading threshold of voltage with the H100.

That being said, 1.4v-1.45v is fine for a 32nm chip on an AIO.

For me 1.5v is the max 24/7 safe for a 32nm chip on custom water, my chip doesn't require a voltage increase after one entire year of 1.5v+.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 8, 2013)

radrok said:


> I say you'll reach temperature issues way before you reach a CPU degrading threshold of voltage with the H100.
> 
> That being said, 1.4v-1.45v is fine for a 32nm chip on an AIO.
> 
> For me 1.5v is the max 24/7 safe for a 32nm chip on custom water, my chip doesn't require a voltage increase after one entire year of 1.5v+.



well LGA2011 and LGA1155 ain't the same and nur is every chip ino that, plus Ivy is 22nm not 32nm i am not talking about Sandy


----------



## radrok (May 8, 2013)

I guess you are right, I thought about Sandy.

Anyway I'm crazy about voltage, my thresholds are way above what people keep saying around but still I've yet to encounter a problem.

It all depends for how much you'll be using your CPU, if it is 2-3 years then you shouldn't be much worried about voltage.

And if it fails well, there's still the Intel tuning plan


----------



## jaggerwild (May 9, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> check my Specs i got a H100 with 2xNoctua NF-F12 PWM fans on ^^



 Yeah, I thought about it after. I've only had the 2500K and 2600K, my 3570K isn't opened yet.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2163520

WOW H100!


----------

